# Drop F# String Gauge



## Joshua_Bolling (May 25, 2012)

Hey everyone, i'm trying to figure out what size gauges i should get for my Schecter C-7. I'm tuned down to F#C#F#BEG#C#, and i've just been wanting to experiment with some string gauges. I like my strings kinda loose, but tight at the same time. I just can't figure out what gaues to get.

HELP PLEASE!!
-Josh B.

P.s., i play stuff like Modern Day Babylon or Hacktivist.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 25, 2012)

.70


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 25, 2012)

75-85


----------



## Heroin (May 25, 2012)

I think a .74 would be good, it's the tension for a G but since it's a half step down it'll be a tad more slinky


----------



## Joshua_Bolling (May 26, 2012)

Thanks you guys, i was thinking about getting .70 with just a regular 10 set. I think the balance between each string would fit the gauge perfectly.
Or maybe a .74, like Heroin said.


----------



## 7stringDemon (May 26, 2012)

Joshua_Bolling said:


> Thanks you guys, i was thinking about getting .70 with just a regular 10 set. I think the balance between each string would fit the gauge perfectly.
> Or maybe a .74, like Heroin said.


 
.74 is good for the F# but I don't think a .10 set will work for the rest. For my guitar that's in drop C#, I use the D'Addario set that's a normal .10-.46 set with a .59 for the 7th and I get rid of the .46.

Now I know you said that you don't like a TON of tension so getting a .09-.54 set and ditching the .09.

That should work like a charm


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts (May 29, 2012)

Ernie Ball Inc. - Strings, Sets, Electric Guitar, Nickel Wound







Just put one of the extra strings aside


----------



## no_dice (May 29, 2012)

I felt like .74 was too loose for F# on my C-8, and I'm not super picky about my strings being tight. I've got an .84 on there now and it feels good, but I'd recommend .80, give or take a few hairs.


----------



## cGoEcYk (May 29, 2012)

Jordan Djenital Warts said:


> Ernie Ball Inc. - Strings, Sets, Electric Guitar, Nickel Wound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I actually tried this set out for a similar tuning (drop B with a low F#). The .74 isn't quite long enough for my 27" scale Agile but I will probably go with .74 in the future. I tried using the .13 (ditching the .10) for my highest string and the tension was way too high on the higher strings.


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts (May 29, 2012)

cGoEcYk said:


> I actually tried this set out for a similar tuning (drop B with a low F#). The .74 isn't quite long enough for my 27" scale Agile but I will probably go with .74 in the future. I tried using the .13 (ditching the .10) for my highest string and the tension was way too high on the higher strings.



hmmm...well it's definitely personal preference. The Schecter C-8s have the same scale length as C-7s (26.5") and they come with these as stock. Works perfectly fine for me in a standard tuning


----------



## Hell-raiser (Jun 3, 2012)

cGoEcYk said:


> I actually tried this set out for a similar tuning (drop B with a low F#). The .74 isn't quite long enough for my 27" scale Agile but I will probably go with .74 in the future. I tried using the .13 (ditching the .10) for my highest string and the tension was way too high on the higher strings.


Did you work out what gauge works for drop F# in the end?

Do you reckon the tensions would still be too high if everything was dropped another half step (so C standard, drop F)?


----------



## earthversusthehive (Jul 20, 2012)

I am interested in trying drop F# on my omen-8 (F#,C#,F#,B,Eb,Ab,C#,F#) Would the standard Ernie Ball 8 pack work or would i need different gauges for that?


----------

